# Am I Eligilble?



## Marconi (28 Apr 2012)

Hello i have a quick question about ROTP eligibility. The RMC website says that i have to be 16 years of age before or on Jan. 1 of the year of enrollment. I turned 16 in February of this year and i want apply for the ROTP in the fall and will be 17 by the time i have to be sworn in (if i get accepted). If anyone could shed some light on whether or not i will have to wait another year to apply that would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers Marconi


----------



## stretch (28 Apr 2012)

you must be at least 16, you don't have to only be 16. If/ when you apply this fall it will be included in 2013 April selection.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2012)

Marconi said:
			
		

> The RMC website says that i have to be 16 years of age before or on Jan. 1 of the year of enrollment. I turned 16 in February of this year and i want apply for the ROTP in the fall



You answered your own question, you need to wait another year.


----------



## Marconi (28 Apr 2012)

If it is included in the 2013 April selection does that mean my year of application is 2013?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2012)

If you want to go to RMC the Fall of 2012, you did not meet the age requirement. If you want to go to RMC in the Fall of 2013, you meet the age requirement.


----------



## Marconi (28 Apr 2012)

Thanks PuckChaser


----------



## jwtg (28 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you want to go to RMC the Fall of 2012, you did not meet the age requirement. If you want to go to RMC in the Fall of 2013, you meet the age requirement.


You could not possibly apply right now and go to RMC in fall 2012.  You do not have to wait a year.  Get in in the fall and get your application done as early as possible.  September/October is best, or as early as your local recruiting center will allow you to start, that way you can get all testing/interviewing/paperwork/medicals/etc out of the way in time to be on selections.

I think the OPs original wording confused some readers in this thread regarding when he wanted to apply/attend.

Good luck!


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you want to go to RMC the Fall of 2012, you did not meet the age requirement. If you want to go to RMC in the Fall of 2013, you meet the age requirement.



I think you misread his question, he wants to APPLY to ROTP this fall.  OP you can apply in the fall for ROTP 2013


----------

